

The Grandmother Of The Data Center, Evi Nemeth, Is Missing At Sea - narsil
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-grandmother-of-the-data-center-is-missing-at-sea-2013-7

======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5997791](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5997791)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5996597](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5996597)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5988044](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5988044)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5958974](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5958974)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5958691](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5958691)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5954536](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5954536)

